# What type of strap is this called?



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

I have been searching on and off for ages for a strap like this! Does this design/style have a specific name? I've only ever found these for Apple watches... (which is not what I'm looking for)

Im hoping to find one with a 20mm lug width to give a vintage look to a couple of watches.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

jizzle said:


> I have been searching on and off for ages for a strap like this! Does this design/style have a specific name? I've only ever found these for Apple watches... (which is not what I'm looking for)
> 
> Im hoping to find one with a 20mm lug width to give a vintage look to a couple of watches.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


 I hope you find out, I really like that myself. It's very distinctive.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Hi,

Closest i could find via a quick search was a Meyhoffer Slatina.

Flat ended though, and different clasp but might give you the same(ish) look for 30 euros










There's also the less catchily-named Eichmiller Em-MC150 for 50 euros, which is also flat-ended but has the same clasp design ..


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

The only curved-end versions i can find are 22mm and the design is called Bandoleer.

They go for a couple hundred :scared:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@jizzle

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/699955553/high-quality-stainless-steel-watchbands?


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

You are a legend! Thank you so much!


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 15, 2020)

Or you can try at Watchgecko, my favorite sites for straps


----------

